# How often do you break a chain?



## PeytonP (Aug 29, 2011)

I broke a relatively new chain this weekend and it got me to wondering... How often does the average rider go through chains? I know someone always breaks one during World Cup races, but.. you know, that's World Cup.

So, how often do you blow a link wide open? What do you think is the normal lifespan for a chain on a dh/fr bike?


----------



## arkon11 (Jul 26, 2009)

I usually replace my chain at the end of every season, and I RARELY break one. Maybe once every two years or so. I keep it oiled and run a bash/chainguide so yeah.


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

^^
I agree. I replace them on all of my bikes yearly. I used to snap them once in a while, after a few swollen knees from smashing into the bars I figured $15 for a new chain once a year is worth it.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

too much power on when shifting. particularly in the 13-11t area. ie. gearing up into berm to pedal out but not completing gear change before corner. shift+power=snap


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

Once in a... well, never. 
What were you doing when it broke?


----------



## Rob-Bob (Jun 11, 2004)

I used to snap about 2 chains a year when I used to use the dry wax lubes. Since I switched to tri flo I just replace them at the end of the year.


----------



## PeytonP (Aug 29, 2011)

I was pedaling for speed over rough on a downhill run. I had just shifted up and SNAP when I really powered.


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

I had never broken a chain on my DH bike and I was starting to wonder how long they last?

Well guess what.. I was testing out some clipless pedals in my driveway and was thinking wow this is cool.. it's almost just like I'm running. 

So.. I'm thinking I should try to do a power sprint test to see how fast I can accelerate with these bad boys!! Yup you guessed it, two hard cranks in and the chain snapped and flew over the bars on the asphalt in my driveway.. somehow was able to get one leg unclipped and took the brunt of the fall to my elbow and knee... twisted my knee a little bit on the pedal that didn't release immediately.

Moral of the story: don't be an idiot, and change your chain more often than not


----------



## mtnryder56 (Sep 13, 2008)

@ustemuf - I was laughing pretty hard reading your story. I can just picture how that went down. hahaha

Hate when that type of stuff happens...


----------



## scaryfast (Apr 23, 2004)

If your chain is tensioned properly, you shouldn't be snapping chains. The only thing that chains don't like is when you go through your gears at low speed and torque on the cranks, otherwise the only thing else I could think of is the chain was tensioned too tight to begin with.


----------



## Tillers_Rule (Sep 11, 2004)

I've broken a few in the past, one broke after a month or so. Now, I lube before EVERY ride and replace the chain every season (twice a year) and I've had much better luck, as in no broken chains. Like everything, a little PM seems to go a long way.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

ustemuf said:


> I had never broken a chain on my DH bike and I was starting to wonder how long they last?
> 
> Well guess what.. I was testing out some clipless pedals in my driveway and was thinking wow this is cool.. it's almost just like I'm running.
> 
> ...


Morale of the story 2: flats.


----------



## frango (Oct 10, 2004)

Never happened to me. I use Prolink lube, so it's a dry type?
I usually change frames more often than I change chains  but not because frames snap


----------



## PeytonP (Aug 29, 2011)

Iceman2058 said:


> Morale of the story 2: flats.


That's what I was thinking!

Tension was proper and shifting had been fine. I was moving up in the high gears and picking up speed over a rooty section. So, I figure there was more chain play at the moment and there must have been some small side-to-side play that I pedaled into at just the right (or wrong) time.

Still, I was curious as to how often stuff like this happened. Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

I never have so far


----------



## konejius (Jan 21, 2012)

Never!


----------



## arkon11 (Jul 26, 2009)

I usually change my chain before every ride, just to be safe. I also change cassettes every 10 miles (just to make sure you know)


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Your being sarcastic right? lol i hope



arkon11 said:


> I usually change my chain before every ride, just to be safe. I also change cassettes every 10 miles (just to make sure you know)


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

Iceman2058 said:


> Morale of the story 2: flats.


word to that... anyone want to buy some lightly used DX pedals and lightly used hellcats size 11??


----------



## mtnryder56 (Sep 13, 2008)

So is this Karma for laughing at ustemuf or what? I broke a chain on a xc ride today! Luckily I was at the top of the last climb, so I just coasted down the rest. Had to pump a few corners to keep the speed up, but made it anyway. But yeah, I don't think I am gonna open any more threads about broken parts, that I have not broken recently.

Classic though. And for the record, it snapped pedaling out of a turn. But it was dry, because I do very little preventative maintenance on my bike...


----------



## IntenseMack10 (May 16, 2006)

I used to break chains every so often until I got smart and realized you have to rebuild Shimano chains with the specific chain rebuilding pins, can t just use the same pin you previously pushed out. Duh!

But that was a while ago now, and I never break chains anymore. Both my chains are at least 2 years old (Shimane XTR / Dura Ace chains) and I use Dumonde Tech lube. Never any issues. Im pretty confident Ill get another couple years out of them.


----------



## man w/ one hand (Dec 29, 2003)

scaryfast said:


> If your chain is tensioned properly, you shouldn't be snapping chains. The only thing that chains don't like is when you go through your gears at low speed and torque on the cranks, otherwise the only thing else I could think of is the chain was tensioned too tight to begin with.


His chain was "old". I replace them 2-3 times a yr.


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

I've never broken a chain on my DH bike, but 3 or 4 times on my trail bike.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

PeytonP said:


> I was pedaling for speed over rough on a downhill run. I had just shifted up and SNAP when I really powered.


changing gears under load where you hear it grabbing will break a chain a lot...if you hear grinding when you shift then that is really hard on a chain...I usually use chains 3 years...I ride in dusty conditions and don't run that much lube on them


----------



## COLIN M (Mar 26, 2009)

Only broken one in 20years at N*


----------



## Dwdrums00 (Jul 8, 2006)

Never broke a chain but I have had a Sram 9sp powerlink fall off twice.


----------



## PeytonP (Aug 29, 2011)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> changing gears under load where you hear it grabbing will break a chain a lot...if you hear grinding when you shift then that is really hard on a chain...I usually use chains 3 years...I ride in dusty conditions and don't run that much lube on them


The chain on my DJ bike that I used for 3 years of heavy trail use never had any issues, even with bad cheap derailleur issues. I normally let off during a shift... So, no telling what I hit on the way down that might have thrown things off. I just thought it was odd.


----------

